# Martin "Marty" Mouse



## Marie5656

Not my rat, but for anyone who knew Marty from his website or his Facebook page (the international biznes rat), he crossed over the Bridge last night. He had an enlarged heart, and died in his human parents arms. 

https://www.facebook.com/martymousetherat

http://www.martymousehouse.com/


----------



## nanashi7

Oh that's sad  I enjoyed his photos


----------



## Hey-Fay

I seen this on my feed earlier. Truly heartbreaking; I liked his posts and updates and I will miss those quirky little post that popped up on my feed every once in a while. 

Play hard little guy, you've earned it.


----------



## Marie5656

His "mom" posted that she is going to keep his Facebook page open for now, in his memory as he had so many fans and she has many pics she had not yet shared.


----------



## Gannyaan

Oh my gosh no!!!!  so sad ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl

This breaks my heart.


----------



## Malarz

Yep, I followed him too. And I learned about it yesterday. So sad.


----------



## CuriousLight

This is such sad news, I had no idea! RIP little Marty.


----------



## Marie5656

His humans are keeping him alive, by sharing more pictures and sending posts from "heben"


----------



## lovemyfurries

Only saw this now! So sad  I think a lot of people saw how awesome ratties are through him and what his hooman mom did. RIP little Marty, I'm sure you'll be long remembered.


----------

